# Anyone see Terminator 3 yet?



## Galvatron (Jul 3, 2003)

I saw it earlier today...good movie. I won't spoil it for anyone, but it's got an unexpected ending.

I highly suggest it!!


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 3, 2003)

oops just saw i posted this is the wrong section...
oopsie


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 4, 2003)

I haven't yet but I sure would love to see it.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I haven't yet but I sure would love to see it. *


Terminator 2 negated Terminator 1 so that neither really happened, how do they justify a 3?


----------



## tarabos (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Terminator 2 negated Terminator 1 so that neither really happened, how do they justify a 3? *



lol....i saw it, and i don't think they actually ever do if you ask me. plot holes galore, and tons of goofy one-liners and scenes with really bad humor. 

but hey...it's an arnold movie for sure. tons of action and some good effects. i had a good time watching it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 6, 2003)

I liked it.  Was it kinda Holey?  Yeah... was it overly goofy at times?  Yeah

It was cool as heck tho.


----------



## JTA (Jul 8, 2003)

*Ahnuld accent*

Talk to de hand.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 9, 2003)

It really was a good ride of a movie. Everybody is talking about 'Plot Holes' ... I didn't see any plot holes ... It is Science Fiction ... we're supposed to suspend a certain level of disbelief.

Seems there was a Star Trek thread around this site that scared even me ( a life long trekker ) with the knowledge that some of you have concerning that series. And we were talking about it like it was real ... Sub-Space Doesn't Exist! ... 

Nor do 'Terminators' .. but boy, it sure was a fun movie.

Peace,

Mike


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 10, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet, but I really really want to!!!  
I am sure I will see it soon...maybe when the weather cools down and I don't have tons of work to do outside.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw it in a double feature with the Hulk. I thought T3 was alright for an action flick, but it felt like it was so fast paced that it was over in 30 min. I guess its just a perception thing. Meanwhile the Hulk felt like it was 3 hrs. long. I think T3 had a ton of holes, but time travel movies are always hard to keep track of. :armed: 

I would personally like to see Arnold do a new Conan movie with Conan in his elder "King" years. I think it would be believable considering how much he has aged since the other movies. :knight:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 10, 2003)

well yes in a way T2 should have been the end... however T3 relies on the point that no matter what you do you cant change the future... so instead of a private company using the past terminators to create skynet... a top secert military weapons disgn group comes up with it and the first line of terminators... so here comes arnold to save the day again lol... as for conan i have heard rumors that that is in the works... but i dont see how if he is planning to run for govenor


----------



## TKDman (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Terminator 2 negated Terminator 1 so that neither really happened, how do they justify a 3? *



No kidding you think they could come up with a better storyline instead of copying T2 all over again with a feminist view this time.  I wanted it to be as good as T2 so bad it ended up being a joke... I mean its apnosphere was nothing compared to T2, sorry John Patrick was the best foe...

"Terminatrix" - Yawn  ZZZZZzzzzzZzzzZZzzz

Arnie really needed a smash hit after his last 10 box office disasters..


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TKDman _
> *
> Arnie really needed a smash hit after his last 10 box office disasters.. *



$87,000,000 in 9 days...
I'd say he's well on his way to having one


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 11, 2003)

But hey, I am easy.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *
> 
> I would personally like to see Arnold do a new Conan movie with Conan in his elder "King" years.  *



Totaly...  King Conan with his son Conn... That has the makings of a phenominal movie... of course, would it SELL???


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

I thought T3 was rubbish. It should never have been made; a decrepit Arnie and totally obvious storyline. Linda Hamilton thought so, too, which is why she wasn't in it.
I was terribly disappointed.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 30, 2003)

For me, T3 certainly doesn't match T1 but i enjoyed it.
Its just entertainment for me. I don't dig too deep and analyze it. just cheap entertainment! Arnold looked pretty awesome for 56 years old.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stickarts _
> * Arnold looked pretty awesome for 56 years old. *


That was just camera angles. He's got quite a belly on him these days.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

This is now at a second-run theatre near us and my wife and son and I would like to see it. Is it appropriate for our nine year old daughter? She's mature for her age, and would like to go, but we aren't sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *That was just camera angles. He's got quite a belly on him these days. *



And a large scar from heart surgery, no?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This is now at a second-run theatre near us and my wife and son and I would like to see it. Is it appropriate for our nine year old daughter? She's mature for her age, and would like to go, but we aren't sure if it's a good idea. *



Absolutely not, in my opinion. It's got sweraing in it, and some pretty disgusting scenes for a 9 year old. People cutting themselves open, hands bursting through chest cavities, children being killed etc.

I would say 9 is a little too young.

Ian.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks, that does sound like too much.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

..I still say the previews made this movie look better than it really was...


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I still say the previews made this movie look better than it really was... *


and that is soooo shocking.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *and that is soooo shocking..... *


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Arni better stick to Politics.. *jus saying


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Arni better stick to Politics.. *jus saying  *



...that might be worse than the movie.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Arni better stick to Politics.. *



My son and I are going to see the movie tonight. It's every citizen's duty to inform themselves about major political figures!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

I liked the previews, but have been waiting for it to hit the cheepy theater my self.   Too many stinkers this year...though POC is still in the main runs here.... tell me, is 60 times too much to see 1 movie in 1 month? 


Seriously, the biggest question is though, how much longer can Arnold milk the franchise?

He's getting older and the aura of power is just fading, ya know?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Terminator 2 negated Terminator 1 so that neither really happened, how do they justify a 3? *



They always leave loop-holes for sequels in almost every movie. If you remember in 2, one handed T (arnold) dramatically lowers himself into molten metal, supposedly destroying all the evidence, right? But if you remember, he lost his forearm in the gears of the factory machinery when he was fighting the liquid terminator guy (hence the "one hand") How was skytech able to make the terminator in the 1st place? with the remains of 1 arm from the 1st movie!

I don't know if you followed all that, but what I am saying is there is always a hole. Maybe that arm was destroyed later, or maybe it was found. I know that wasn't the premise of 3, but it was still left open, anyhow. They always leave a hole open, even if it doesn't appear so.

Now, for fun...what "hole(s)" did they leave open for another Alien movie, in ALIEN III w/ Sigornie Weaver?

Can you guess...cause I can!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

We saw it. It was much more action and much less thought-provoking material but it was OK.

It would have been too much for my 9 y.o. so I do appreciate the advice.


----------

